# Look What I Did!



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

My eyes are still blur from the strong sun light, I can't see clearly and I am getting a little headache. If you check the 'Snakehead For Dinner?' thread, I had talked about someone informing me about 4 monster Giant Snakeheads at an Aquarium Centre quite far from where I am. Well, I took a cab to find these monsters. On the way to my destination, I was speaking about Giant Snakeheads with the cab driver. I told him there are no complete data regarding the Giant Snakehead's maximum size.

I told him some say 3 feet, some say 4 feet and some even say 5 feet and he said ,"nah, there are bigger, yes 5 feet and even bigger. I lived close to a river long ago, and there were monster Giant Snakeheads jumping out of the river attacking monkeys, and you know what..they even eat humans. They don't like running water but stagnant or slow moving." I was nodding as I listened to him, I told him some have kept 3 feet Giant Snakehead that died and the owner believed ( ah my headache is getting stronger! ) the Snakehead to have died from old age.

And he laughed saying ," come on, people die at the age of 40-50-60 and does that mean that is as far as they can live?" Lol, very true but doesn't a fish have a complete lifespan I thought. But let's cut this short, fortunately I had reached the Aquarium Centre after asking one that is not so far from the one that owns these 4 giants. As soon as I reached, I saw them..I was





















lol! they were HUGE!!! these pictures don't show their true size, they were very large and not only that, these pictures are bad! and I'll tell you why







. I was stunned, smiling happily and went straight to the shopkeeper and told her that I was doing a research on Snakeheads and that I would like to take some pictures and she shook her head.









Inside me I was like ," WHAT THE F**K!!" I asked her in disbelieve ,"I can't?" She shook her head and I said ,"if I take pictures, more people will know and they will come to see." And she shook her head again







I was so disappointed, to come that far only to hear her say ,"no." And then I asked her how big these are as I continued saying that there are no complete data of their maximum growth rate. And she said sarcastically ," you're doing research, you should know." I was so damn pissed at her..grrr...I thought ," what the hell do you know about them seriously?!" Lol! I said ," no, there are no complete data of their maximum growth rate." And I thought ," damn isn't that why I am researching for? And I didn't ask you how big they can get but what are the size of these ones you have!"







I told the customers around about her rude behaviour, I said she wasn't allowing me to take pictures and how people are going to know if she's not allowing.

Luckily another shopkeeper arrived, an old man and I asked his permission and he said naturally ," ah just take it." Ohh great! but before this, a customer helped me by standing and covering her from seeing me lol, and to inform me if she was coming as he told me to not bother and just take pictures. With what I was going through, I couldn't set my digital camera to take good pictures, ah I couldn't even get good angles!!







Suddenly she was right there watching me, yet pretending not to. I moved closer to her and she told me she was worried with the flash, that it would make them uncomfortable and begin reacting violently as she said ," no heart feelings." Ah, of course no flash..but I did use in the beginning, why? Because the sunlight was bright as this monster tank ( that is still not enough for these Giants ) was placed at the entrance, my flashlight obviously were invisible to them. But then I turned it off, I was messing up bad, and couldn't set the camera properly as I even got frustrated at the tank reflecting what's around it.

And suddenly the old man came and told me to stop, I don't know what she told him. I went to her and asked her if there were juveniles and she told me to walk to the back and I did and there they were, so lovely and I took some pictures and a video which were badly interrupted by this old man, stopping me. I kept telling him that the lady allowed me but he didn't listen and told me he didn't want her scolding him. What the hell...I began to doubt if there was something about this. Some people may use black markets to make business, so my pictures were definitely not a good thing for them, ( exposure ) this was what a cab driver told me when I was on my way back home. She may even have doubted me for being a spy..hmm, I don't know..I just wanted to take their pictures!

Situation became intense when the old man warned me to stop before he gets angry, which made the customers around laughing. One came and asked if they didn't allow me and laughed about it as he told me to just take it. I walked back taking some videos of the Giants, trying not to get too close because of the lady. I said goodbye and she told me there are bigger ones, she said there are 5 feet Giants too. I nodded and thanked her as I walked out, using this opportunity to take as much as I could before I noticed the old man coming after me, I walked away calmly like I was done with my picture section. I would have kicked his ass if he had tried to attack me, I thought of walking to the juveniles which I could see from outside, but as I walked the old man moved there straight away..







what a psycho..I can't believe there are such shopkeepers. I stopped a cab which was already coming on my way and just left as I talked about it with the cab driver.

I must say, as I was talking to the customers about her not allowing me to take pictures. One came and asked me ," you want to see bigger ones? Do you?" I looked at him as I thought how distracted I was, how was I going to get good angles of these monsters? And he named me a place which sadly I don't remember due to what I was going through. He said he saw a Giant Snakehead as big as he is, and people feed that Snakehead ducks etc. And a guy had been castrated by this real Giant, he told me he noticed its huge tail and he was then shocked to see what he was seeing. He said to hunt these monsters, one would tie a rope to a tree and you can enjoy watching the tree swinging here and there. Now, forgive me for talking too much..time for the pictures. They are 3 feet or exceeding 3 feet with a few inches. I know it's hard to see their real size in these pictures, plus they're very large, 10 years old they are, she told me in the beginning when she shook her head before saying she was busy.

Damn very bad headache, did she do some black magic? Haha! forgive me for the bad pictures, these are the good ones, I tried what I could, ( I realize pictures of these Snakeheads have been taken already, but they looked very small in the pictures ), and in my opinion they are kind of fat. They can look a lot better, anyway enjoy!


----------



## Aquajackson (Nov 11, 2005)

AWSOME Pics!!!!!

u shud given both the shopkeepers a wrestling move...say, Stunner? or Spears? then u cud have snapped all the pics u wanted peacefully.. u dont have to ask people like this for their permission. just go and take the pictures...and if they stop u...u give them a wrestling move...real hard..hehe...anyway good effort man.

tk care


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

How many feet long was that tank!?

Great pics and story


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Awesome pics! Loved the story


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Aqua Jackson,

Lol! thank you! that's what the customers said, that I shouldn't bother them and just take the pictures. Yes, a Stone Cold Stunner, Goldberg's Spear etc would all been nice :laugh: THANK YOU!









DannyBoy17,

The tank wasn't large enough for them, but sure is long, but long enough for 4 of these Giants? I don't think so, I am not sure how long was tank, I am 6 feet 1 and a half inches tall..so as I think about how it was having me standing there, it could have been 7-8 feet long, could have been 9 feet too. THANK YOU!









Landon,

THANK YOU!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

where do you live.. i wish SH were legal here they soo cool . thanks for the pics and story


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

MY DREAM


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow those things are huge. what kinda lid do u put on that tank to stop those things from jumping out???


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great story, as usual







Imo it's a good thing that you asked permission first, especially since you had the intention to place the pictures you have made on the internet, but her reaction was a pretty harsh









The snakeheads do look great, just imagine a place like that in the us







sorry guys, poor joke







Did the snakeheads react at pedestrians or at you? Or were they already used to pedestrians and traffic?

Great story and pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice pics, true giants.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

slckr69,

Being in Malaysia, one of their native countries gives me an amazing opportunity to do my Snakehead study. And you are welcome









RAYMAN45,

Mine too! a pair of Giant Snakeheads, would love to adopt the other species too. But I am having difficulty thinking how am I going to have them when I am in the U.S.







Because I won't be here as long as they can live.

timmy,










beercandan,

If you ask me I would say a cage lol, I have kept the Arowana and even that was able to knock a 4 feet tank lid off, it was never knocked to the floor because I would always be there to hold on to it when I sensed it was about to jump in panic, it was the Silver Arowana, I don't know why..I have read this species to jump in panic. Anyway, a Giant Snakehead attacks like a runaway train, in one shot, being a predator that is so known to break tank glasses, I recommend the lid to be locked. But it can still do bad to the Giant Snakehead, jumping mindlessly can cause them to deform themselves if the tank lid is just too heavy and strong for it.

You can see this in All About The Giant Snakehead thread. But if the Snakehead is strong, big and heavy enough, it can break the tank lid, knocking the entire lid off from the tank. You never know what's coming from this most aggressive one. Anyway, a cage will be fine, something like in the picture below, but the one that is bouncy, so this will not hurt the Snakehead much, however it may leave a sore lips or mouth but that's about it, the Snakehead would bounce back in, this is the cage I see people using for the Giant Snakeheads kept in a pond. However you have to make sure something holding this cage strongly but make sure it's bouncy.

You can use this or a net, not thin but thick enough to not cause any cuts to the Snakehead and I don't think it should be erect. Ok I got carried away realizing I had been talking about pond management..lol! how does one manage this with a tank? You can't, unless you can manage the bouncy cage or net with a tank however possible. An adult would knock the entire lid off and break the tank glass if it wants to. Just provide what it needs as much as you can, try to keep it calm and be there for it. It is not easy to keep a Giant Snakehead in a tank for its entire life, you want a life that lives in the wild in your home, adopting it, you will have to provide what it needs and be responsible for it. I have no idea how big it can really get. After watching these four monsters, the most important advise is space. Or you might end up having it dying on you or selling it to someone, and if that person can't provide what the Snakehead needs, it is going to die, or being sold again or released which is indeed a bad idea unless you're in its native country.

I believe with enough space and making sure it isn't distracted, it will be fine. But providing live feeders to such an adult can cause it to be violent in the tank, it can accidentally break the tank glass.

Jan,

Lol thanks Jan, true I was supposed to ask permission no matter what, but her attitude ( a middle aged woman ) was just so harsh, and that old man became insane. I am sure these Snakeheads are used to Pedestrians since it is kept at the entrance, but these Snakeheads were watching me ( they also watch whoever walks close to them ). Especially since I was moving close to them, walking around, watching them, when they looked at me, some raising their heads watching..it skipped my heart lol! they were huge..very large, you would wonder ," ok what does that mean?"







and ,"oh are they going to do something!"







if they wanted to destroy that tank and knock that lid off, they could do it anytime at all. Their movements were slow and gentle. It was more like gliding through the water gracefully with perfect balance. However I must say that the tank isn't enough for 4 of them, and they could have been in there for a long time, not being able to move much, more like having yourself moving in a room all the time...they become lazy.

bmpower007,

No doubt







and thank you.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

AWESOME Pics!!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

thats insane


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Here are two more, they aren't as blur as the other bad pictures. Oh and one more thing I forgot to mention, I saw one of them yawning!







lol! and how frustrated I was when it happened as my permission was denied by that lady. Not sure if I told about this to one of the customers or the cab driver as I was on my way back home and he said ," ohh what a miss..." as he smiled with a face that shows he understood. It was beautiful! and those teeth!..couldn't help but imagine what would happen if I put my hand in there, and no not just fingers but those jaws can take your hand all together.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

0MG


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

In Malaysia, their local name is Toman Harimau, but they are commonly called Toman. Toman Harimau means Tiger Snakehead, it comes from their Tiger like stripes, just check those stripes


----------

